# Unable to Install or Uninstall Programs Error 1327 and Invalid Drive: F:\



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello there. I read your posting guidelines, so I am pretty sure this is the appropriate forum for my question. If I am mistaken I apologize in advance.

I have a Dell Desktop PC running Windows XP Home Edition. The computer is about 5 years old.

I learned upon attempting to install Windows Defender that my computer is not allowing me to install or remove any programs due to an error 1327 or Invalid Drive: F:\. I attempted to install/uninstall other programs to test my pc's reaction, but those did not work either. The message appears as such: 










When I tried to Uninstall iTunes, as a test, the following pop-up windows occurred in order:



















I have tried visiting other forums to find a solution but everything I have attempted has not worked. I have tried this method:

make a RESTORE POINT and try this:

Verify that registry entries do not contain invalid drive letters that
might be causing this error:

Important: The following steps require you to modify the Windows
registry. Modifications to the Windows registry, if not done correctly,
can cause serious problems to a Windows system. Before editing the
registry, see How Do I Back Up Registry Keys on My Computer?

1. Click Start, and then click Run. The Run dialog box opens.
2. In the Open field, type regedit, and then click OK. The Registry
Editor opens.
3. In the Registry Editor, locate the following registry key:


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell
Folders
4. In the right pane, note the values in the Data column of each
entry. If any value contains a drive that is not correct for your
computer, right-click the entry and select Modify.
5. Type the correct drive letter in the Value data field, and then
click OK. For example, if one of the values is "X:\Documents and
Settings\Administrator", the drive letter should be changed to a valid
drive on the system, such as C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator".
6. Repeat steps 4 and 5 for each entry whose Data value contains an
incorrect drive.
7. Repeat steps 3 through 6 for each of the following registry keys:

*
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User
Shell Folders

* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell
Folders

*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User
Shell Folders

8. Close the Registry Editor and run the installation again.

# If none of the above suggestions apply, this error might be happening
because the installation author has hard-coded a path to a drive letter
that does not exist on the machine. In this situation, you should
contact the software vendor. Your software vendor can follow the
suggestions in the following InstallShield Knowledge Base article to
help determine what is causing the issue within the installation project:

Q107033 ERRDOC: Windows Installer Error 1327.

Keep in mind that the above article is meant for the installation author
that has created the installation. Many of the suggestions do not apply
to consumers trying to install software.

Another suggestion, although not a long-term solution, would be to
create a partition on the local hard drive or map a network drive with
the drive letter that is mentioned in the invalid drive error.

And This:

They recommend making a drive with the desired letter available during the installation, either by mapping a network drive or using the SUBST command (in a command window) to create a virtual drive. The syntax would be 

SUBST [drive:] [path]

where [drive:] is the drive letter that the installer is looking for and [path] is any valid folder path on your system. For example

SUBST F: C\WINDOWS


None of which Worked. When I tried the first method, I ran into an issue in my registry when I tried to edit this registry location:
* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion 

because there is no assigned date value at all, and I didn't know how to repair that or what to fill in and did not want to mess anything up. For all I know it isn't supposed to have a data value. Here is an image of what that looks like:










Can you help me? If you need more information I will certainly gather it for you if you can assist me. Thank you!


Sincerely,
Michelle


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

too much information I think can you tell us how you were trying to install windows defender? via a download and install or via CD? did you or did you not try to boot into Safe mode and then try to select a restore point to a prior date when your PC was working just fine??


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm stuck on "Invalid Drive F:"

First I'm concerned that there are programs installed on F:, worse your boot drive is "F:" instead of C:

That would be bad.

Is F: a USB drive, a camera, external, what ?

Check Start>Settings>Control Panel>Administrator Tools>Computer Management>Disk Management and report what "F:" is.

It may be a second HD, causing problems.

Why would removing a program provoke an error messag about an "F:" drive. Very odd.

I'd stay out of the registry. That's a real good way to turn a computer with a problem into a doorstop.


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

First, I apologize for the overload of information. I was reading the posting instructions and it suggests to include photos as well as information regarding methods already attempted for fixing the issue. 

To respond to your question, I was trying to install windows defender via the download link on their website. But just to let you know, I cannot currently install/uninstall any programs at all. Also, I am nearly positive my installation of windows defender was not the cause of this issue, but merely the way in which I learned that there was one.

I did try to do a system restore, but the computer will not allow me to restore to an earlier time. I tried selecting various restore points and none of them would work. The computer would simply restart with a message saying that it could not restore to (specified date). 

thanks.


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> I'm stuck on "Invalid Drive F:"
> 
> First I'm concerned that there are programs installed on F:, worse your boot drive is "F:" instead of C:
> 
> ...


I did what you said and opened my DIsk Management Menu. I have a second hard drive that I needed a while ago when I was short on disk space, but now that I have an external hard drive, I don't really need the second hard drive. It never really caused problems before, but I suppose it could be now. I have not accessed program files via either of my auxillary drives, only documents and such, and have left program files to my C:\ hard drive. I don't see an F:\ listed at all.










You sound like you know what you are talking about. Please help!


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

I did figure one thing out, although this doesn't seem a good long-term solution. I inserted my USB flash drive, and my explorer window showed that as F:\, however in the Disk Management Menu my computer now shows the 4 drives (as pictured above) in addition to F:\. The two non-labeled partitions seem to be unnecessary. 

When I inserted the USB Flash drive, my computer allowed me to install Windows Defender. How odd. But I don't think it is installed on the USB Flash drive. Are there some kind of settings I can change so that my files aren't attempted to load/store themselves on my flash drive? This is new, I have only used the flash drive on this computer once before this.


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay nevermind, I plugged in my external hard drive, and now that is considered F:\. Is it possible that the computer will not allow me to install a program unless this external hard drive F:\ is connected? That is odd because the programs themselves are installing in my C:\ drive. I am certain of this.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

all very interesting...give us some info about your F external harddrive, make and model, 

if you only have 2 physical internal harddrives....the other 2 unlabeled partitions appear to be a part of your system C: drive they can be eliminated with a program like partition magic and merged into the C: drive partition.

has hooking the F drive back up enabled your ability to remove unwanted programs too?

curious too what your Bios shows for drives detected?


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, first your 2.5 Gbyte HD is probably a hidden partition with your Operating System restore data on it, so it's best if you leave that alone, under any circumstances.

What is the 55 Mbyte FAT drive ? It has no drive letter name (C:, F:, etc...)

And I assume the E: drive is the internal add-on, and I also assume that when you took the screen shot the F: drive (either USB or external) was not attached.

I think your problem is with drive letter names. XP frequently gets confused in the registry and gives the wrong (or no) drive letter name when a drive is attached, or it believes there is one attached (due to the confusion) when one is not.

Why software won't install as a result of this confusion is a question.

There is a software that will display all removed hardware in Device Manager.

I can't find the software atm, but if you want to search for it, the keyword is "show non-present devices". Otherwise you can do in manually following directions here:

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6176798.html

Once you have the non-present devices show, uninstall ALL of them, then reboot.

This clears out the bad registry entries, and will probably fix your problem.


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

louge1953 said:


> all very interesting...give us some info about your F external harddrive, make and model,
> 
> if you only have 2 physical internal harddrives....the other 2 unlabeled partitions appear to be a part of your system C: drive they can be eliminated with a program like partition magic and merged into the C: drive partition.
> 
> ...



Yes the external hard drive is Western Digital Model: WD800l032 (can't tell if its an L or a 1.)

Yes, the computer allowed me to remove a program with the external hard drive F:\ connected.

Do you recommend I use "partition magic"? What are the risks involved with that?

Also thanks for helping!


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> Okay, first your 2.5 Gbyte HD is probably a hidden partition with your Operating System restore data on it, so it's best if you leave that alone, under any circumstances.
> 
> What is the 55 Mbyte FAT drive ? It has no drive letter name (C:, F:, etc...)
> 
> ...


Hello there and thank you for your assistance.

To answer your question, I do not know what the 55MB FAT drive is.

I did what you suggested and uninstalled all of the hidden devices. I disconnected the F:\ drive to see if my computer would then allow me to install/uninstall without it connected, but it did not work. Still the same "Invalid Drive F:\" message.

Any further recommendations? 

Thank you.

Michelle


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

Michelle this appears to be a very elusive problem. I honestly thought Fren was onto something there.

maybe worth trying the following... go back into Disk Management and rename the E drive to D drive....maybe this has got your PCs registry confused. and then the external should show up as E: but the PC should not care or depend on the external WD My Book harddrive to be connected for all the normal functions of the PC to work. post back with results


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

louge1953 said:


> Michelle this appears to be a very elusive problem. I honestly thought Fren was onto something there.
> 
> maybe worth trying the following... go back into Disk Management and rename the E drive to D drive....maybe this has got your PCs registry confused. and then the external should show up as E: but the PC should not care or depend on the external WD My Book harddrive to be connected for all the normal functions of the PC to work. post back with results


I have just run into a new issue here as well. I am now having a popup message (upon reboot) which loads Windows Installer "preparing to install" Microsoft Office XP. I tried to stop this by "run" "msconfig" and then unchecking possible startup program, but now my "run" command will not recognize the "msconfig" at all. This sounds bad. Is there another way to select/edit which programs which initiate on startup?


I don't think I am going to take your suggestion on renaming the E drive to D because I have a D drive which is my CD/RW Drive. I cannot name two drives the same letter can I?

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I found the notes below on another site:



> Error 1327 is usually caused by a corrupt registry entry. The best thing you can do, to prevent your PC from getting more error messages or further registry corruption, is to fix this problem.
> 
> There's actually a number of reasons why Error 1327 might of happened, but of course the most common reason is caused when new programs are installed over all old ones that are not completely uninstalled 100%, causing registry pile ups and of course, getting error messages. Another reason, is damage that's been done by malware programs, attaching themselves to your PC and wrecking havoc, deleting crucial files from your PC.


I have had the issue with applications not uninstalling properly and it was a nightmare. I have an external hard drive myself. I only use it for data back-up. I never install anything to that drive.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you installed any programs to a drive other than C: ? That causes problems.

Also note, the devices you were supposed to uninstall were "non-present" devices, not "hidden". Hidden devices are present, just not shown in the normal Device Manager, and will only show when "show hidden devices" is clicked. Non-present devices are registry entries for devices that have been installed, but are not at the time. I assume this is to allow XP to recognize a device that has previously installed quickly, rather than having to do the full "install new hardware" routine.

This is why uninstalling them presents no risk; all that will happen is that a new device will not have it's installation data immediately available, and XP will just go through the usual routine when a new device is detected.

The reason why getting rid of this data is useful is that sometimes these records of "non present" devices are wrong/corrupt or whatever, and so you plug (for example) a thumb-drive and XP wants to call it an external, or whatever.

The new message from Office is also odd. Do you have MS Office installed ? If not, then this message is from out of "no where", which would be a very strong indication of malware to me.

Otherwise, if MS Office IS installed, it has problems, and frequently the fastest way to solve these problems is to simply uninstall, then reinstall the software. MS Office may even have a "Repair" option when accessing the uninstallation function via Add/Remove Programs, so that might also fix your situation.

There is a heirarchy of troubleshooting methods, and if a "magic bullet" fix is not available after a reasonable amount of time is spent looking for one, frequently a System Restore will fix the problem without you even needing to know what it was.

This would be my next step, if it were mine.

There are a significant number of hits for your error message, but it seems you've done the registry fixes to no effect. Reg editing is more risky than running a System Restore, btw.

Check Event Viewer for Errors under "System" and "Applications", particularly chronic errors, or those that seem relevant to your problems. Frequently you can find clues to the causes of problems in the Event Viewer, which is basically a log of what is happening "behind the scenes" of your computer.

Changing drive letter names is usually a bad idea. Particularly if it is your boot drive. I tried it once, based on a someone else's suggestion and wound up having to do a New Install of the entire Operating System.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Found this:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/873301

Don't "do" anything with it, just read and report how it might pertain to your problem.

Are you networked ? This error also seems to be associated with network drives.


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

At this point I am considering just deleting everything an reinstalling Win XP. Is this a reasonable move?


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

helpwithmypc said:


> At this point I am considering just deleting everything an reinstalling Win XP. Is this a reasonable move?



No, particularly since you haven't tried a System Restore yet. You also have the option of doing a Repair Install, which will preserve your data.

A New Install is VERY time consuming. Depending on your Installation Disk's Service Pack level, you could have as many as a hundred updates to do.

If you are seriously considering a New Install, learning to use nLite, and slipstreaming SP3 and the updates prior to running the new install would be a good idea, and save you significant time.

But you'll still be reinstalling all of your programs, and if you don't back up your data, you'll lose it forever. It takes a lot of time to back up data also.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

oops Michelle ,,,my bad yes you are right cannot name 2 drives with the same letter.

I know fustration is setting in but hang in there...Fren and others are offering pretty good advice, lord knows better than the scatter brain ideas I have cooked up so far.

your msconfig problem typically should be easy to solve...sounds like you have a missing or corrupted msconfig.exe file in your Windows\system 32 folder download msconfig.exe
from the below webpage and save it to your Window\System 32 folder that should allow it to work again from Run>msconfig

http://www.techadvice.com/win2000/m/msconfig_w2k.htm

post back with results


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> No, particularly since you haven't tried a System Restore yet. You also have the option of doing a Repair Install, which will preserve your data.
> 
> A New Install is VERY time consuming. Depending on your Installation Disk's Service Pack level, you could have as many as a hundred updates to do.
> 
> ...


I did try to do a system restore, but it didn't work, as I mentioned earlier. I have tried numerous restore points, however none of them are successful. the computer simply restarts and upon my login a message appears saying "could not resore to (specified date).


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

louge1953 said:


> oops Michelle ,,,my bad yes you are right cannot name 2 drives with the same letter.
> 
> I know fustration is setting in but hang in there...Fren and others are offering pretty good advice, lord knows better than the scatter brain ideas I have cooked up so far.
> 
> ...


 This is not a free download. It is one of those Registry Scanners which will scan your computer for errors, tell you how many errors were found and offer to fix the ones that will not improve your computer whatsoever, for example this one offered to fix my font files.... I can pay to download the full version, but I will not, lest it will not fix the errors. Is there another way to fix my msconfig file?


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> No, particularly since you haven't tried a System Restore yet. You also have the option of doing a Repair Install, which will preserve your data.
> 
> A New Install is VERY time consuming. Depending on your Installation Disk's Service Pack level, you could have as many as a hundred updates to do.
> 
> ...


*New installs do not have to be time consuming if proper prep is done. I use XP Pro which has a Backup application. I back up my data files only onto an external hard drive. Not anything to do with XP. I can wipe it and have it back up in less than two hours.*


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

storm5510 said:


> New installs do not have to be time consuming if proper prep is done. I use XP Pro which has a Backup application. I back up my data files only onto an external hard drive. Not anything to do with XP. I can wipe it and have it back up in less than two hours.


Windows Files & Settings transfer wizard is notoriously unreliable, and it does not copy across different Service Pack levels. The User would also need an external drive, have to reinstall all the programs. And unless the OP were willing to spend the time to learn how to use nLite, or another slipstreaming program, there is NO WAY that a New Install can be done in any reasonable length of time, with all the updates downloaded and installed via Windows Update through SP3. My comments were also to be taken into the context that a Repair Install is still an option and a New Install is not yet necessary. The User would also need to know what to do, and how to do it. It is a basic principal of troubleshooting that the least difficult, least risky and least time-consuming options are tried first, before the more difficult options are attempted.




helpwithmypc said:


> This is not a free download. It is one of those Registry Scanners which will scan your computer for errors, tell you how many errors were found and offer to fix the ones that will not improve your computer whatsoever, for example this one offered to fix my font files.... I can pay to download the full version, but I will not, lest it will not fix the errors. Is there another way to fix my msconfig file?



I think you may have clicked the wrong button(s). If the intent was to get you to download msconfig.exe, I was able to do that. Although I don't know why, since it should already be available to you via Start>Run>(type)"msconfig". Also, WHY that is being suggested I do not know. You might stop posting your (female) name. That may serve to improve the technical quality of the response you are getting, because from my perspective this feels more like a nightclub than a tech support forum, given the level of "technical expertise" being offered.

I just re-read the entire thread and can see nothing in it that indicates that there is a problem with your msconfig file, nor do I see how that in any way could help with your problem.

The fact that your System Restore function is not working is also not normal. System Restore should work.

Dial-a-Fix (link in my sig) has a "Reinstall System Restore" tool available after clicking the "Hammer" icon on it's first page.

It's possible your computer either has an active infection, or has been corrupted due to malware or other problems. If the "other problems" are due to hardware issues, doing a New Install will not help you, as you may have the same problem (such as overheating, or poor voltage) on the New Install, like you do on your current installation, and the time that you spend doing the new install will have been wasted for nothing.

I'd advise you to look carefully at the advice being given, and who is giving it, and what their qualifications are. I have an automatic "ignore" feature when someone advocates draconian solutions to minor problems. My belief is that this is because they lack awareness of any other, less difficult and less time-consuming alternatives. And indicator of their skill level, and credibility.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

at the risk of further criticisms about the quality of advice I offer.... here is the MSCONFIG.exe file in a winzip file

I have had corrupted msconfig.exe files on my desktop PCs for whatever reason, virus/malware or whatever. placing this exe file back into your windows\system 32 folder store restore its functionality.


give it a try if you want to try to disable certain programs still at startup.

I admit I am an amateur advisor and offer advice based on my own problem resolutions...and interest in helping others with their XP problems & and certainly appreciate the help I have received from the TSF.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

louge1953 said:


> at the risk of further criticisms about the quality of advice I offer.... here is the MSCONFIG.exe file in a winzip file
> 
> I have had corrupted msconfig.exe files on my desktop PCs for whatever reason, virus/malware or whatever. placing this exe file back into your windows\system 32 folder store restore its functionality.
> 
> ...


If there is "criticism" to be offered, it would be about making a suggestion to help a relatively novice user without making any effort to connect the "fix" with anything the User is experiencing, nor how the fix is supposed to help.

MSCONFIG is an executible utility designed primarily for troubleshooting system's applications by turning certain things off, while leaving other things on. Between "Startup" and "System", and between MS-Services, and non-MS Services, there are at least 50 different things that can be selectively turned off.

Which of the 50 things should this OP turn off, and how much time should she spend trying to figure it all out, and at the end of the process, what result would you expect to to find, given the complete lack of direction you have given to you own suggestion ?

I've been doing computer troubleshooting for years and *I* don't know, so it is no stretch to believe that the OP will not either.

And also please note, helping the OP is the primary focus here. There is "Help" and there is "interference" and if you cannot clearly understand the difference between the two, and the level of responsiblity you assume when you make suggestions to attempt to fix someone else's computer, then it probably WOULD be a good idea to refrain from making any suggestions you are not reasonably clear on, both within your own mind, and within the text that you post.

Disabling "certain programs" is NOT "Help". Failing to both know and suggest exactly WHICH programs is also not helpful. Hijacking someone else's thread and making a pity-party when someone calls you on your technical sub-standard suggestions is LESS than helpful.

So, in the friendliest and most-respectful way possible, I would recommend either stepping-up the level of "help" you are offering, or step-down the level of involvment, until such a time as you are actually helpful.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> Windows Files & Settings transfer wizard is notoriously unreliable, and it does not copy across different Service Pack levels. The User would also need an external drive, have to reinstall all the programs. And unless the OP were willing to spend the time to learn how to use nLite, or another slip streaming program, there is NO WAY that a New Install can be done in any reasonable length of time, with all the updates downloaded and installed via Windows Update through SP3. My comments were also to be taken into the context that a Repair Install is still an option and a New Install is not yet necessary. The User would also need to know what to do, and how to do it. It is a basic principal of troubleshooting that the least difficult, least risky and least time-consuming options are tried first, before the more difficult options are attempted.


*
I don't mess with updates. I, more often than not, get bitten by doing those (sluggishness and extra items I don't want). I keep a complete, clean, setup in an ASR (Automated System Recovery) file on my external hard drive. The turn-around time using this is less than two hours!

I've been at this for a long time and I know about the more difficult options, and they are great, if one has the time. I don't. Having the benefit of lots of experience makes all this far more easier for me than the average user.*


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> Also note, the devices you were supposed to uninstall were "non-present" devices, not "hidden". Hidden devices are present, just not shown in the normal Device Manager, and will only show when "show hidden devices" is clicked. Non-present devices are registry entries for devices that have been installed, but are not at the time. I assume this is to allow XP to recognize a device that has previously installed quickly, rather than having to do the full "install new hardware" routine.


Fren - I think I deleted all of the hidden devices. Oops. So far the computer is still working surprisingly. Can you explain to me again how to delete the Non-present devices and how to tell the difference between them and present devices. ????


----------



## helpwithmypc (Mar 29, 2009)

Fren Banklin said:


> You might stop posting your (female) name. That may serve to improve the technical quality of the response you are getting, because from my perspective this feels more like a nightclub than a tech support forum...
> 
> I'd advise you to look carefully at the advice being given, and who is giving it, and what their qualifications are. I have an automatic "ignore" feature when someone advocates draconian solutions to minor problems. My belief is that this is because they lack awareness of any other, less difficult and less time-consuming alternatives. And indicator of their skill level, and credibility.


First of all, I fixed the msconfig thing, found a download link online, placed it in my Windows/System/32 folder, it is working now. Thank you.

Also, I apologize for revealing my gender...I wasn't aware it would pose an issue. Nor did I realize a tech forum need maintain a clandestine nature, as I assumed it was a more professional environment.

I think I will find further assistance elsewhere. Thank you for all of your time and responses. The assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

helpwithmypc said:


> First of all, I fixed the msconfig thing, found a download link online, placed it in my Windows/System/32 folder, it is working now. Thank you.
> 
> Also, I apologize for revealing my gender...I wasn't aware it would pose an issue. Nor did I realize a tech forum need maintain a clandestine nature, as I assumed it was a more professional environment.
> 
> I think I will find further assistance elsewhere. Thank you for all of your time and responses. The assistance is much appreciated.


It's an all-volunteer environment. Which means you can expect to be getting suggestions and advice from as wide a cross-section of people as you can imagine, from 12 year-olds to retired industry professionals, some of whom may have actually WRITTEN the code that is being discussed.

I approach my attempts at helping people with a level of intensity that may put some people off - too bad. My time has value, as does the time of the OP. The objective is to get the computer repaired as well and as quickly as possible, and if feathers get rubbed the wrong way and the computer gets fixed, then I've achieved my objective.

That message was not to you, necessarily, other than to raise your awareness and get you to the point that you are at now; that not all advice is good advice, and even if it is "good", there is timing involved. A New Install is NOT the first thing someone should do everytime there is a problem, yet (too frequently) it is the first thing that is suggested.

Experienced Users understand this and usually have the ability to know when it's time to follow a suggestion and when it's time to ignore one. Novice Users frequently do the suggestions that they understand, rather than the best suggestion. I've had threads where the simple (and dumb) idea was followed, because the complex (and correct) idea was "too difficult".

There is also an ettiquette involved. It is "bad form" to contradict the suggestion of another Poster without providing both the Poster and the OP some explanation. It is also bad form to throw-out suggestions without putting some effort into connecting that suggestion to the OP, and the OP's problem (these are two completely different and critical connections).

Moving Forward.

Uninstalling the Hidden Devices may not be a big problem. If they are actually there, XP should have found and reinstalled the drivers for them. I posted a link describing how to show the "non-present" devices earlier in the thread. Uninstalling those devices may help fix your problem.

There is at least one (possibly more) questions still pending, particularly whether or not you have MS Office installed.

Also the results of "Dial-a-Fix" (link in my sig) being able to repair your System Restore function.

If chkdsk has not been suggested yet, you should try that also.

My Computer>C: (right click)>Properties>Tools>Error Checking>(left click)"Automatically Fix...">Start

Don't click "Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors".


----------

